# drugs in Germany or France



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No I'm not after whacky baccy!

I need some colchicine to prevent gout or to fight off an attack if I get one.

I only have internet on my phone at the moment. We are in Germany but will be in France in a few days.

Does anyone know which country would be best to try and get some over the counter? I gather Germany is quite expensive and strict on over the counter drugs.

If someone could find out or if they know I would appreciate any advice

Thanks


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You need a prescription Barry.
Online Apotheke says its Rezeptpflichtig meaning you need a prescription.
https://www.medizinfuchs.de/wirksto.../word_suggestions_concentration/0.5+mg?params[search]=colchicine


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Not sure about Colchicine but, if all else fails, try Naproxen which should be available over the counter more-or-less everywhere.

According to the Internet it goes by the Trade Name Aleve in Germany.

f.w.i.w., according to drugs.com, Colchicine in Germany is sold under the following brand names:

Colchicum-Dispert
Colchysat Bürger

I think a Colchysat burger, fries & a beer sounds like an excellent way to combat gout!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Wondering why you are buying in Germany , but a quick google search revealed that some suppliers are giving free Viagra with it... mmmm.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Aleve*

https://www.medizinfuchs.de/preisve...etten-12-st-bayer-vital-gmbh-pzn-7243674.html

Prescription free


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It seems to be available in France;

http://www.memento-immo.com/colchic...s-les-clients-livraison-dans-le-monde-entier/

0.05mg dose "widely used to prevent swelling".....

lots of other random details like it was France who first recognised it's role....

may be worth trying.....

if you have a UK prescription, show it a a Pharmacy and they will tell you whether they can sell it to you or whether you need an "ordnance"


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I've lost my good internet connection here and I can hardly open anything on this phone so can't read the links. I think we once persuaded a pharmacy in France to give us dyclopheniac once so maybe France might be best knowing what sticklers for rules the Germans are. They even have a video camera pointed at the recycling points here to make sure you don't dump the wrong rubbish in the wrong holes. I've lost count of the number of rules and laws I've broken. I feel like a fugitive.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

barryd said:


> I feel like a fugitive.


You are.

Diclofenac Sodium-based drugs (Dicloflex, Voltarol, Voltaren etc) are hardly available OTC anywhere in Europe any more. Due to side-effects, they are now more-or-less prescription-only.

Shame, as you used to be able to buy boxes of Voltaren OTC in Spain for a few Euros.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Germany 10 euros you will get a doctor's appointment and prescription that 4 years ago cost nothing. 

Dick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We've never had a problem obtaining prescription drugs in France as long as you have a copy of your repeat prescription or an empty pill carton. Just walk into a chemist and tell them you've run out, usually they'll sell you a pack. Obviously depends on the drug, you would probably have to visit a doctor and get a new prescription if it was a narcotic.
In Germany we've found that the doctors keep a stock of common drugs in their office and will supply them as part of the consultation for visitors.
If you have to consult a doctor you can claim part of the cost back once you are home if you get the right paperwork from the doctor.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Update

Walked into a pharmacy in Besancon in France just now. Showed them my box of tablets and no problem. I though she said thirty euros and handed my card over. Three quid but I have to tranche them (chop in half) as they are double the strength. Must be all that gamey food and cheese they eat here. 

Result though!


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Result. @gaspode rules!


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

You sound like me Barry. As soon as I go to europe I cop for a bout of gout (poet?).
Last big tour we did I had it for about three and a half weeks in my big toe.
Whereabout? you got it?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I haven't got gout but I can feel it starting so I've been popping a colchicine morning and night to prevent it. Apparently some people do this every day. I've always waited until I had a bout and then started but then you take loads and they make me really ill. This way in preventing it but getting through the supply I got in the UK too quickly. 

Oddly the last two attacks I've had have moved from my toes to my fingers and the attack I had in my index finger two months ago had never gone down and is till stiff and a little painful. I really need to lose weight again but I've just bought half a kilo of two year old Comte  I'm in Franche Comte surrounded by everything that's bad for me. Hopefully a few days up in the mountains of Jura kayaking will lose a few ounces.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, cheers all especially Ken.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Really enjoyed Besancon Barry but totally intrigued by the dozens and dozens of tattoo parlours. Did you notice them?

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah, I never looked round. Went to the chemist and then sat in a square talking to tugboat Geoff 

Mrs D wanted to see a town before we hit the mountains, I left her to it. Nightmare getting into the City though. Parked on a superb free air ten miles east on a huge grassy field. Looked easy on the map but ended up on the motorway coming round the back off the city for miles and there were loads of closed roads. Had a great ride back though climbing up on the back roads behind the citadel.


----------

